# Which one???



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

I was thinking of getting a spilt tube setup and was looking at a couple different ones and was wondering if anyone had any experience with either one of these? 
First - 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATV-...566505QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Second - 
http://www.xtreme-products.com/sound_tubes.html

Thanks for any input


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I've never owned one, but i would guess that most on here would tell you to build your own and save some $$$

there are lots of instructions and tips on here regarding audiotubes/pipes


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> I've never owned one, but i would guess that most on here would tell you to build your own and save some $$$
> 
> there are lots of instructions and tips on here regarding audiotubes/pipes


:agreed:


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep, you can build one exactly like those in the pics yourself. If you really just want to buy, I'll sell you mine. :bigok:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea, try to build one yourself... The money you save is definately worth it... If you have any questions, post them and we can help you through just about anything...


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

dude we can buikd bring it over lol, cumnock built his


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

^did he get the split tube?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

No but can do all the wiring, buy some speakers then go Lowes and find some PVC that will work


----------

